# EN: by / in / before + month, year, etc.



## Cigos

Bonjour à tous, je ne sais pas la différence entre By June et In June ?
J'ai vu By June dans un texte tout au début de la phrase.


----------



## sound shift

"By June": Pendant ou avant le mois de juin.
"In June": Pendant le mois de juin.


----------



## Cigos

merci beaucoup.
Je peux aussi alors dire Before June ?


----------



## sound shift

Tu peux bien dire "before June" mais ce n'est pas la même chose que "by June". "By June" comprend tout le mois de juin, tandis que "before June" termine le 31 mai.


----------



## Cigos

Mais si une personne me dit By june, comment comprendre que c'est avant ou pendant le mois de juin ?


----------



## sound shift

C'est les deux. Tu peux le faire ou avant le mois de juin ou au cours du mois de juin. Dans la pratique on est plus précis: on dit "by June 15", ce qui veut dire que la date limite est le 15 juin.


----------



## Cigos

très bien, mais pour la date limite je peux aussi dire Before June 15  non ?


----------



## Nicomon

Salut Cigos,

Si tu dis _before June 15..._ à mon avis cela ne comprend pas la journée du 15 juin. 
_By June 15_, c'est : _d'ici le 15 juin, au plus tard_  (_by June 15, at the latest_).


----------



## sound shift

D'accord avec Nicomon.

Si je dis "It must arrive by five o' clock on June 15" il n'y a pas de probème si cela arrive à 4h 59 le 15 juin, ni si cela arrive le 14 juin ou avant.


----------



## Cigos

maintenant que je comprends beaucoup mieux !!! 
Merciii beaucoup !!


----------



## sclubusher

Bonjour à tous,

[…]
_By June we'll have been working together for 2 years_.
_En juin ça fera 2 ans que l'on travaille ensemble._
[…]
Que veut dire le « By » car on pourrait dire In june, j’aimerais donc savoir quand l’utiliser et savoir si ça se traduit bien par By
[…]

Thank you so much for your help


Best regards


----------



## Oddmania

Bonjour,

A ma connaissance, on utilise in/within pour des *durées*.

_In/within two days : Dans deux jours._

Pour des dates précises situées dans le futur_ (Lundi, Janvier, 2011, etc...)_ il faut utiliser _By_.

[…]


----------



## nioelle

Oui par exemple:

In 6 months time we'll have been working on this for 10 years!
By January we'll have been working on this for 10 years!
In 60 seconds time we'll have been running for 24 hours straight!
By midnight we'll have been running for 24 hours straight!

C'est très complexe et cela n'a pas beaucoup d'importance.


----------



## sclubusher

nioelle said:


> C'est très complexe et cela n'a pas beaucoup d'importance.


 

C'est à dire, très complexe ?

On pourrait traduire By June par : _d'ici juin, en juin ou bien avant juin_

ça marcherait dans ce sens, non ?


----------



## dratuor

By + date dans le future = avant cette date (on peut donc traduire par 'd'ici'

By the time you get this letter I will have left Paris

tu as quité Paris avant que la lettre ne soit reçue mais aprés que tu ai écris/dis cette phrase

Ton travail dois être fini MAXIMUM en juin (donc peut etre fini fin may)
I will have finished this job by June

Ton travail fini en juin (pas avant)
This work ends in June

Tu fini ce travail en Juin
This work will be finished in June

En juin, je (serais en train de finir ce travail) finirais ce travail
I will be finishing this job in June

I hope it helps!


----------



## sclubusher

[…]

J'ai trouvé, sur le dictionnaire de Wordreference d'autre synonyme de "By"
que l'on pourrait aussi traduire, en plus de "d'ici" , avant ou pas plus tard que...

donc comme vous l'avez bie ndit dans votre exemple :

_I will have finished this job by June
==>
Pas plus tard que Juin/avant juin j'aurai fini ce travail
&_


_I will have finished this job by June= I will be  finishing this job by June
==>
En juin ( ça peut-être en début ou milieu juin) j'aurai fini= je finirais ce travail

_
now I think I have got it ! 

Thanks a lot _!_


----------



## moustic

sclubusher said:


> C'est à dire, très complexe ?
> 
> On pourrait traduire By June par : _d'ici juin, en juin ou bien avant juin_
> 
> ça marcherait dans ce sens, non ?



Oui, la plupart du temps, on dirait "d'ici ..." ou "avant ..."

Un autre exemple pour montrer l'importance de ce petit mot :

I must finish this work *by *Monday. -> je vais passer un mauvais weekend puisque mon travail doit être fini pour lundi.

I must finish this work *on* Monday. -> moins de stress, je peux encore travailler sur mon projet lundi.

_"I will have finished this job by June= I will be  finishing this job by June_
_==>_
_En juin ( ça peut-être en début ou milieu juin) j'aurai fini= je finirais ce travail"
_  Non - avant le début du mois de juin ...


----------



## Maïté73

Bonjour, 

qu'en est-il de "_by_" utilisé au passé dans une phrase au _past perfect_?

Par exemple: "_*By the May 2014 elections* nationalist anti-bank opposition *had risen* even steeper, led by Marine Le Pen..._""
Je précise qu'avant cette phrase, on parle d'une enquête Eurobaromètre réalisé en 2013. ("_A 2013 Eurobarometer survey reported that only 31% of European citizens trusted the EU..._"

Faut-il comprendre que de 2013 aux élections européennes de mai 2014, les partis de l’opposition nationalistes et "anti-banque" avaient connu une forte hausse? (dans le sens "d'ici à" : "de 2013 à 2014", "de ce moment dans le passé à 2014")
Ou pourrait-on simplement traduire par : "*Au moment des élections européennes de mai 2014*, les partis de l’opposition nationalistes et « anti-banque » avaient connu une ascension encore plus importante"?

Merci de votre aide!


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est un mélange des deux. Il faut comprendre qu'en 2013 l'opposition était déjà présente et qu'au moment des élections de 2014, elle avait encore pris beaucoup d'ampleur par rapport à 2013.


----------



## Maïté73

Merci Maître Capello!


----------



## Nicomon

> (dans le sens "d'ici à" : "de 2013 à 2014", "de ce moment dans le passé à 2014")


  Simplement pour ajouter à la réponse de MC.  Là, j'aurais dit  « entre 2013 et 2014 ».


----------



## Fetiches

Bonjour,
Je lis un article de presse, je ne comprends pas pourquoi dans la première phrase, il est écrit " by the 1880's " et non pas " in the 1880's " ?


Another three factory blocks had been built in the Radford area of Nottingham* by the 1880s.*
Janet May Dangerfield, who worked at the firm *in the 1970s* after she left school at the age of 15, expressed her sadness at the firm's demise.


----------



## Oddmania

Salut,

La construction a commencé avant l'année 1880, mais s'est achevée *d'ici* les années 1880. C'est que le mot _by _sous-entend. Les usines n'ont pas été construites dans les années 1880; elles ont été finies d'ici le début des années 1880.


----------



## Maître Capello

Le sens est différent :

_*by* the 1880's_ → *s'est terminé* dans les années 1880
_*in* the 1880's_ → *s'est fait* dans les années 1880


----------



## Fetiches

Je vous remercie.


----------

